# New to me loco with DCC



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I now own my first loco with DCC. Yea!! Its an Atlas Mater Series HO sd-35 with Atlas installed dual mode decoder. Its currently set to DC to work with my current situation. I'm looking down the road and would like to add sound to this loco. Problem is I don't know squat about DCC but I've been reading some of the post here and other articles online. From what I have read, this could be as simple as buying a speaker and soldering it in. But I think, the decoder with this loco is not designed to produce sound. I've read over the paperwork that came with it, it doesn't list sound as an option, am I reading this correctly? Also if I'm reading it correctly, I can purchase a "drop in" decoder that will give me more options plus sound, is this correct as well? Next, when I go to order one, do I simply order drop in decoder for Atlas master series sd-35 with sound? Will it give me dual mode so I can continue to use it as DC until I swap over to DCC?

Thanks in advance for your patience and replies


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You do have to have a sound decoder. Soundtraxx makes the best, IMHO. Contact NIMT, as he has the best prices and advice.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay Ty RR!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

most decoders by default will be dual mode, the ones I get usually are, so they can run both DC and DCC


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Where do you buy yours from NB?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You guessed it right...your decoder isn't a sound decoder so it's not a matter of adding a speaker.The whole decoder needs to be replaced with a sound decoder.

I don't know if a board decoder is made for this model,it may require a hardwire type decoder in wich case I recommend you have it installed by an experienced technician like Sean (NIMT) or other.An under estimated part of a sound decoder install is a good speaker installation wich may be somewhat complicated by the lack of room inside many models.The best decoder will sound poorly with a poor speaker install.

Also,to fully appreciate a sound decoder,you need DCC.With DC you have only a few automatic sounds and no manual control over the whistle,lights,etc.Why don't you get yourself a decent DCC set (Digitrax,NCE) first and get your feet wet with full control DCC,programming,etc. then later think about sound?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Good info an valid points Jake. I've got a chance to visit and maybe join a club that uses DCC. I hope to learn a lot from these guys if accepted into the club. First time I get to visit is about two weeks. I was hoping to take mine along and use it there. But be able to flip the switch back and use DC when I get back home.


----------

